# The heartbreak We Choose



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I just now saw your post. Thank you for sharing. Brought tears to my eyes. :-(
I have a few on FB who are almost to the point of having to let go of their precious pets, and one in particular who is really struggling with what to do. It's never easy, but it's something that we all know we must do if we are to share our lives with these beautiful souls. 

I just now closed my eyes and thought back through the years. I have lost 12 beloved pets since 1977. 8 Poodles, and 4 cats, and I can honestly say it absolutely does not get easier with time. You learn to live with the heartbreak, and go on, but every time one of our pets die, a piece of our heart also dies. For me personally, I believe that all of our pets are in Heaven, and they are waiting for us so that we can someday be with them again. ❤


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Right at this time, I’m dealing with the tragic, sudden and unexpected death of my beautiful 7 year old cat, Abby Rose. It’s been 2 weeks, and I still can’t function with every day life. It’s like I’m in a fog. Life seems so unreal, and I keep thinking that maybe I’ll wake up from a coma, and everything will be okay with her. But it’s not. 

I’ve been a pet mama for over 40 years, and I have gone through sudden pet loss before. But this time, ... this time, is just so, so different. Abby and I were especially close. She was truly my baby. I lost her so suddenly, not ever realizing that she would never understand again how very much I love her.

So please, pet owners need to understand that we can lose our precious fur babies at any moment. Tomorrow is not a given. Don’t let another moment go by. Go love your babies. Hold them tight, and talk lovingly to them. Every day, every night, and into the night. Nothing else matters. 

I would give anything to hear my little girl ringing her little bells again, to let me know she wants her treats. I will never hear that again. And it hurts SO much.

Rest In Peace Baby. Mama will miss you forever.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh, Kathy, I'm so sorry to hear about the passing of your beloved Abby Rose! :'( I know she was extremely special to you. I'm sending you big comforting hugs. I'm so sorry your heart is hurting so badly right now. I will give all of my babies extra love in honor of Abby.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Oh, Kathy, I'm so sorry to hear about the passing of your beloved Abby Rose! :'( I know she was extremely special to you. I'm sending you big comforting hugs. I'm so sorry your heart is hurting so badly right now. I will give all of my babies extra love in honor of Abby.


Thank you so much for your kind words. 
I have a lot of wonderful friends and family to lean on, and I know I’ll get through this. I just have to take things slowly. Hopefully someday, I’ll be able to reminisce about all of Abby’s cute things that she did, and smile.

Thank you again.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

TrixieTreasure, I am so very sorry for your loss of your cat. It is always difficult to lose a pet, but when it's one that is truly the light of your life, it has to be so very painful. So happy to hear you have friends and family to help you through this.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Trixie - I am so sad for you going through this difficult time. We can never give too much love to our precious pets. You have my sympathy and prayers.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry. (((Hugs)j)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry, Trixie - the shock of a sudden and unexpected loss can make it even harder to come to terms with.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone. I appreciate your caring thoughts. 

Hope you’re having a good day.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Kathy, just catching up. The sudden death of a young pet is especially hard. I'm so sorry for your loss, and I hope it's starting to get easier. Much love to you and yours.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh Kathy, I'm so terribly sorry for the sudden loss of your dear cat, Abby Rose. I know how painful it is, especially when they're young and it's unexpected. It sure will take some time to feel better. But I send you all my best for that peace and acceptance that will eventually come to you. Like you say, pictures, memories that put a little smile on your face will help you heal. So very sorry for your loss. (((hugs)))


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Thank you again everyone. My dear hubby is here for me, he’s been great, but the one who helps me the most is Lacie ( Lacie Rose ). It’s almost 2am right now, and she’s laying beside me. She’s the cutie who loves licking me on my arms and my face. I have to make sure to close my eyes when she gets in a licking mood, because she likes to lick my eyes. She’s really Daddy’s Little Girl”, but she likes to hang out with her Mommy too. I also have Gracie, but she’s mama’s pretty little thing who likes her space more.

One day at a time. Thank you all again.


----------



## SMSP (Apr 5, 2018)

> So please, pet owners need to understand that we can lose our precious fur babies at any moment. Tomorrow is not a given. Don’t let another moment go by. Go love your babies. Hold them tight, and talk lovingly to them. Every day, every night, and into the night. Nothing else matters.


Thank you!


----------

